# How did you know my name?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sarah, a recently widowed Jewish lady, was sitting on a beach towel
at Cocoa Beach, Florida. She looked up and noticed that an elderly
gentleman had walked up, placed his blanket on the sand nearby and 
began reading a book.

Smiling, she attempted to strike up a conversation with him. "Hello, sir,
how are you?"

"Fine, thank you," he responded, and turned back to his book.

"I love the beach. Do you come here often?" she asked.

"First time since my wife passed away last year," he replied.

"Do you live around here?" she asked.

"Yes, I live over in Suntree" he answered, continuing to read.

Sarah Persisted. "Do you like pussy cats?"

With that, he threw his book down, jumped off his blanket onto hers, tore 
off her swimsuit and proceeded to give her the most passionate ride of 
her life! As the cloud of sand began to settle, Sarah gasped and asked 
the man, "How did you know that was what I wanted?"

The man replied, "How did you know my name was Katz?"


----------

